

Ask HN: Facebook developers who miss the old platform forum/wiki? - zerostar07

I know facebook now directs all developers to ask their questions at facebook.stackoverflow.com, but I for one miss the old community of the Facebook forum. It was my primary place to figure out what is happening in the platform, know when something's broken and discuss things beyond programming such as monetization and policies. I believe the stackoverflow section just doesn't fit the purpose as the platform is constantly  moving and questions become obsolete very soon. Plus it would be nice to have a wiki with best practices that developers can update.<p>So I started to post some quickstart recipes that will hopefull make it easier for newbies to get started at http://www.fbdevhub.com/ I am wondering if anyone wants to contribute to the wiki or forum. I plan to post more recipes when i get the time.
======
zerostar07
links:

<http://www.fbdevhub.com/wiki>

<http://www.fbdevhub.com>

